# Durchsichtiger bildschirmschoner



## gettohomie (29. September 2009)

Hi

 ich Suche einen bildschirmschoner wo man trotzdem den Desktop sehen kann.


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Sag bescheid wenn du was gefunden hast


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2009)

gabs ned ma einen mit so kugeln die übern bildschirm hüpfen und sich gegenseitig anrempeln un so. da war der hintergrund auch voll transparent un die kugeln auch so glasig transparent. wenn ich jetz nur wüsste, wo ich das ma gesehn hab >< is auf jedenfall schon lange her. vllt was von vista? kA mehr.


----------



## Axel_Foly (29. September 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gabs ned ma einen mit so kugeln die übern bildschirm hüpfen und sich gegenseitig anrempeln un so. da war der hintergrund auch voll transparent un die kugeln auch so glasig transparent. wenn ich jetz nur wüsste, wo ich das ma gesehn hab >< is auf jedenfall schon lange her. vllt was von vista? kA mehr.



der is standartmäßig bei vista dabei!


----------



## Majestico (29. September 2009)

ich dächte, das wäre ein bildschirmschoner von win7. hatte den auch auf meinem kleinen rechner drauf. bin mir da ziemlich sicher. habs auch schon bei jemand anders gesehen, der den rc drauf hatte.

Gruß Majestico


----------



## midnight (29. September 2009)

Was will man denn mit nem Bildschirmschoner, wo man den Hintergrund noch sehen kann? Ich mein Bildschirmschoner sind doch an sich schon sinnlos - aber einer wo sich dann noch nix verändert?^^
Benutz halt einfach *keinen *Bildschirmschoner?

so far


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Benutz doch einen Monitor Aquarium.
Star dock Aquarium!


----------



## exa (29. September 2009)

ja also bildschirmschoner haben schon länger ihren Sinn verloren; benutz einfach keinen, und du hast die ganze Zeit nen tollen Desktopdurchblick...


----------



## gettohomie (2. Oktober 2009)

ja aber ich will das der sich nach 5min. nach berührung selber sperrt


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

also das topic ist ja schon ein widerspruch in sich..
ein paradoxon.. ?
dachte mir auch, durchsichtiger bildschirmschoner.. *grunz* 
"sowas" muss dir einmal einfallen.. 
ganz schön kreativ..

vielleicht meint er einen abdunkler/screendimmer.. ?
auf dass der bildschirm nicht mehr soo blenden möge..
aber trotzdem erkennbar bleibt..
sowas wie das XBMC besitzt..


----------



## gettohomie (2. Oktober 2009)

nein soll ja sichbar sein


----------



## gettohomie (2. Oktober 2009)

stellt euch vor ihr habt einen schoner ! z.b. XP logo . und sobalt man die maus bewegt geht der schoner weg und der rechner geht in das anmeldefenster. 

UND ICH WILL:

das z.b.: das XP logo und der schwarze hintergrund weg ist und man frei sicht auf den Desktop hat .


----------



## DarkMo (2. Oktober 2009)

der sinn von nem bildschirmschoner is immernoch, das sich da irgendwas bewegt, damit sich das bild ned unter doofen umständen dauerhaft in den monitor einbrennt. wer die röhrenmonitore noch kennt, weis, dass da vorne sone phosphor schicht oder son leuchtkram halt druff is, das leuchtet, wenn dieser elektrostrahl da druff trifft. blöd erklärt, aber so in etwa ^^ un ob das nu nen schwarzer hintergrund is oder nen heller (normaler desktop zum bsp) is vollkommen latte (schwarz heisst beim crt nich, das die stellen nich beleuchtet werden). es geht einzig un allein darum, dass nich dauerhaft ein un das selbe bild auf diese leuchtschicht gemalt wird.

ob das nu generell sinn macht (brennt sich das wirklich irgendwann ein oder is das nen märchen? dann wärs zumindest eines, woraus keiner profit schlägt ^^) oder nich is für den wunsch eines durchsichtigen/transparenten bildschirmschoners vollkommen irrelevant - so eigentlich *g*

wie das in zeiten der tollen flachbildschirme is weis ich ned, aber denk mal, da is das technisch schon sinnfrei. was soll sich da einbrennen ^^ aber es gibt sicher noch genug leute mit crt's (wie mich ><) bei denen das nach wie vor sinn machen kann *g* und so schön ich persönlich flatscreens auch finden mag. ich hasse die native auflösung. beim crt regelste einfach die auflösung in der du zockst runter mit den jahren un kannst den rechner auch nach 5 jahren noch zum zocken nehmen (halt nur bissl pixelig ^^). willste beim flachen bruder nen gescheites bild musst du zwingend die un die auflösung nehmen und bei gleicher auflösung und steigender qualität wird die graka nich sehr lange (im vergleich zu den 5 jahren) ihre leistung bringen können. 

aber gut, ich weiche ab ^^


----------



## midnight (3. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> der sinn von nem bildschirmschoner is immernoch, das sich da irgendwas bewegt, damit sich das bild ned unter doofen umständen dauerhaft in den monitor einbrennt. wer die röhrenmonitore noch kennt, weis, dass da vorne sone phosphor schicht oder son leuchtkram halt druff is, das leuchtet, wenn dieser elektrostrahl da druff trifft. blöd erklärt, aber so in etwa ^^ un ob das nu nen schwarzer hintergrund is oder nen heller (normaler desktop zum bsp) is vollkommen latte (schwarz heisst beim crt nich, das die stellen nich beleuchtet werden). es geht einzig un allein darum, dass nich dauerhaft ein un das selbe bild auf diese leuchtschicht gemalt wird.
> 
> ob das nu generell sinn macht (brennt sich das wirklich irgendwann ein oder is das nen märchen? dann wärs zumindest eines, woraus keiner profit schlägt ^^) oder nich is für den wunsch eines durchsichtigen/transparenten bildschirmschoners vollkommen irrelevant - so eigentlich *g*
> 
> ...


Ok, schöne Aufzählun von Halbwahrheiten, aber hättest du den Rest des Threads gelesen, dann wüsstest du, dass der Bildschirmschoner ja gar nich mehr "schonen" soll/braucht. Es geht nur darum, den Bildschirm nach einer gewissen Zeit zu sperren. Warum man dabei unbedingt den Desktop noch sehen muss ist mir schleierhaft, aber nun... Ich hab sowas schonmal gesehen, ich muss mal suchen.


so far


----------



## gettohomie (3. Oktober 2009)

ja das meine ich !!!!. wäre klasse wenn du was finden würdest


----------



## Jared566 (5. Oktober 2009)

schonmal anne batch gedacht?

```
@echo off
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 10 >nul
rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation
exit
```

die "10" hinter dem "-n" gibt die zeit in sekunden an die gewartet wird, danach wird dein pc gesperrt


----------



## gettohomie (7. Oktober 2009)

he ?      .


----------



## Jared566 (9. Oktober 2009)

hast du denn den begriff "batch" schonmal gehört? ^^

machst nen neues textdokument auf, tipps da das rein was ich gepostet habe und speicherst es als "test.bat" dann ausführen und nach 10 (oder mehr) sek wird dein rechner gesperrt.. allerdings bleibt das schwarze cmd fenster solange offen..


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------

